# Stansbury Mountain?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone hunt that mountain range during the archery hunt? Whats it like animals, crowds, ect. I've never been there but i have seen some pics to get me interested on hunting there.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ask PRO, he is the expert on that range.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Here pro'ee pro'ee here pro'ee pro'ee.


----------



## Outdoor Adict (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree Pro is the man for this. I am rather new to this forum but I live out that way. I have hiked all over the mountains out there with the Scouts and there are some good deer that can be found. As I tend to hunt further south I have only hunted one time in the area myself and only saw does but I have to admit that was more of a hike than a hunt as I was just checking things out in a new area. Your best bet is to get pro on line and get his advice.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in Grantsville and would more then willing to answer your question, first off there are a few ok to good animals taken off there each year, but it is not like what it use to be 10 years ago. The place is always holding people, its a 20 min drive from SLC. Some canyon's get hit harder then other's but there is ALWAYS people up there on the hunt's regardless of the season. 

Another issue with this range is the number of cat's on it, they are doing a good number on the deer. Infact they are now feasting on the sheep that call that range home.

Also deer numbers are down, way below the state average. There might be some new regulation's that might be coming out on that range, if they pass the wildlife board. Which I hope they do. There is plenty of habitat up there, both summer and winter habitat. The problem out there is due to two things, one we have to deal with due to science and mother nature, and the other is well.. all I got to say is **** city slickers.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Right now i hunt up Soapstone area not very many people go off the roads. Most just road hunt up there. So your always seeing and hearing trucks and 4-wheelers ALOT! is that the case up there?


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

The roads are packed with people and the trails are to, most trails involve a half hour hike and your to the top and over on the skull valley side. Last year I was up a popular canyon, we took the two hour hike and thought we would be away from people. Since it's steep and long. Boy were we wrong, there was 18 different people hunting a handfull of deer. And this was on the muzzleloader hunt. During the bow hunt there was slightly lower amount of people, but the amount of hunters did overwelm the number of bucks. 

Again the deer number's are down on that range, let me repeat they are DOWN! Buck to doe ratio's are well below state average. I believe it was around 11 bucks to 100 does. This ratio also include's spike's and 2 point's. I don't know about you but that might cause me to think about other area's. 

There are a few range's along the Wasatch Front that their deer number's are UP, and buck to doe ratio's are UP. I personally think I would visit one of those ranges to hunt, the Wasatch Front extended area is a prime example of this. If your willing to hike, why not hike and hunt in an area where the buck to doe ratio is alot higher? 

I know for a fact they they kill MORE and BIGGER deer on the Wasatch then they do on the Stansbury's


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with what fireman has said. I scouted it some this year and was seeing about 3 bucks per 100 does and this was in some of the more rugged areas. The scary thing was that I don't remember seeing more than 1 or 2 young bucks/ yearlings all summer and fall.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

very true the stansbury and oquirhs both seemed to have taken a hit on the yearlings this past winter it wasnt the snow as much as it was the extended cold that we had the little one s just couldnt handle it, i belleive that is why the division oppted for a 5 day hunt this coming year ( they should have closed these two units ) so anyone who is planning on hunting these units in the near future be prepared for alot of does some pretty decent two and three year olds and a few large mature animals but the buck doe ratio is down from the deer management goals.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This deer herd is ailing worse than just about any in the state. The DWR is reducing the rifle hunt to a five day hunt in 2009 because of low buck:doe ratio and total population numbers. There are a few 'nuggets' further west, but the deer numbers are few but there are some big bucks sneaking around in the desert. If you hunt the Stansbury range expect lots of fellow archers to be near by and few deer.

Outdoor addict, good to see you finally made it on here, about dang time.


----------

